# SKATER JIM & UNCLE B'S 1ST WHITIES



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

HAD THE HONOR AND OPPURTUNITY TO FISH WITH SOME FORUM REGULARS ON SAT. (RUCKUS) (HOOKPULLER) (SMALL MAG) (UNCLE B) MYSELF AND WE NEEDED ONE MORE!! SMALL MAG DECIDES TO CHECK THE NEED A CREW SECTION ON THE FORUM AND HE FINDS A GUY BY THE NAMED OF "SKATER JIM". SO MYSELF AND UNCLE B GET TO THE BOAT @ 4:15 AM NOBODYS AROUND BUT BOAT IS LIT UP AND GEAR IS OUT AND READY TO ROCK!! CALL RUCKUS AND HE SAYS "IM ONA BOAT!!" SO WE PROCEED ONTO THE BOAT AND INTO THE GALLEY IM GREETED BY AN UNFAMILAR FACE IN HIS TIGHTY WHITIES (SKATR JIM) NOTHING IS EVER SAID AND UNCLE B JUST KIND OF GIVES ME THE WTF LOOK!! RUCKUS AND HOOKPULLER GET STIRRING AND SMALL MAG SHOWS UP AND WE ARE OFF!! IN OUR CONVERSATIONS ON THE WAY OUT WE LEARNED THAT NEITHER SKATER JIM AND UNCLE B HAVE NEVER CAUGHT A BILLFISH!! SO OUR GOAL WAS TO GET THEIR FIRST BILLFISH!! RUCKUS COULD FEEL THEPRESSURE AS THE CAPT. TO ACHEIVE THIS (HE COMPARED IT TO LING WARS "09):boo SO AS DAYLIGHT BREAKS WE GET THE LINES IN THE WATER AND ITS ON!! ABOUT AN HOUR AFTER WE GET LINES IN WHITIE COMES UP TO LONG RIGGER SLAPS IT AROUND SLOWLY TAPS IT AGAIN AND THEN "SLOWLY" FOLLOWS THE BAIT IT REMINDED ME OF HOOKPULLER CHASING THE SOCCER BALL DOWN THE FIELDIN HIGH SCHOOL!! FINALLY SMALL MAG WITH HIS '"ROD MAGIC" WORKS HIM SO HARD HE HAD NO CHOICE BUT TO BITE!! WE LOOK OVER @ SKATER JIM (NOW DRESSED) WITH HIS "AIRWALKS" ON AND SAY GET THE ROD 5 MINS LATER WHITIE IS BOATSIDE AND HOOKPULLER WORKS HIS MAGIC!! 1 DOWN 1 TO GO HAD ANOTHER SHOT AND THEN RAIN COMES THINGS GET SLOW FOR WHILE!! I LAYED DOWN FOR A WHILE AND WHEN I WAKE UP UNCLE B HAS A CONCERNED LOOK ON HIS FACE!! HE SAYS TO ME WHO IS THISJIM GUY? I SAID WHY, HE SAID MAN HE IS OUTSIDE PISSING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE COCKPIT ON THIS MILLION DOLLAR RIDE!! I SAID JUST MET HIM WE FOUND HIM ON THE NEED A CREW SECTION OF THE FORUM!! HE SAYS SHOULD I TELL RUCKUS? I SAID YES BUT TELL HIM WHEN WE GET BACK BECAUSE HE CAN "FLARE UP LIKE A HEMROID" WHEN HE IS RUNNING THE BOAT AND I DONT WANTNOTHING BAD TO HAPPEN!! STORMS ALL CLEAR AND AFTERNOON BITE TURNS ON!! GET A SHOT AND MISS ITS GETTING LATE WHEN WHITIE COMES UP AND SLAPS FLAT LINE SMALL MAG WORKS HIM AGAIN AND UNCLE B HIS HOOKED UP!! WE WERE USING LIGHT TACKLE AND FISH WAS TAKING LINE FAST I WAS "HELPING" RUCKUS GET TEASERS CLEARED AND SMALL MAG,HOOKPULLER, AND SKATER JIM WAS GETTING LINES CLEARED WHEN ALL THE SUDDEN ANOTHER WHITIE COMES UP BEHIND BOAT AND TAKES THE LINE JIM IS REELING IN TAKES A LITTLE DRAG AND COMES OFF BY THIS TIME UNC'S FISH WAS PUTTING ON A SHOW WITH A LOT OF LINE OUT!! FINALLY GET SETTLED DOWN 10 MINS LATER UNC'S FISH IS BOATSIDE AND HOOK PULLER GETS HIM OFF WITH A GOOD RELEASE!! FISHED ANOTHER HOUR AND THEN TOOK IT TO THE HOUSE!! TWO GUYS WITH THEIR FIRST MARLINS ON SAME DAY THEY CELEBRATED HARD ON THE WAY IN!! THEY "HELD HANDS" AND TOOK THEIR FIRST SPLASHINGS TOGETHER!! 2 FOR 5 ON WHITIES NO MEATFISH AND SOME GREAT MEMORIES!!

THANKS TO RUCKUS AND SMALL MAG FOR THE INVITE!! IT WAS A BLAST AND A SWEET RIDE (EVEN WITH PISS IN THE COCKPIT):nonono










check out shoes on skater jim









hookpuller and skater with the thumbs up!!









these are skaters fish uncs is all on video only!! it was a cluster withe the 2 fishon!!


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Bully, thanks for posting the report and pictures. This forum is a special place where so many relationships and friendships have been formed. Up until the unfortunate peeing incident I was pretty sure I had found some new friends. Oh well, maybe next time.

Anyhow, thank God for the need a ride forum. Shortmag pm'd me with the opportunity of a lifetime and I assure you that was the best $1000 I've ever spent. Caught my first marlin, got to drink a 6 pack of beer, and got to see Rukus' peeing tricks. What a day!! Thanks again to the crew of PFF boat Commotion.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome guys and congrats on the bills.i'll get my first one soon. i can just feel it coming down the pike. can hardly wait.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report and results. Congrats on the bills.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

skater jim you have mail!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome....great job! You guys capitalized on the bite for sure. Hope things stay hot out there.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Tell Joe if he had called me yall might have had a better hookup ratio oke


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Way to go Kevin, did you guys win the Interclub? The water looked great in the photos...where did you fish?


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, a true PFF miracle. Congrats!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great report, got a real kick out of all the screen names on everybody, sounded like a L.A. gang land goes billfishing!



MScontender


----------



## shortmag (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work on the post, Bully. The fact that Jim has now had to change his name on this forum has made the trip even better. Anyway, had a helluva time Saturday and can't wait to get back out there soon. Maybe next time you won't bring bottled corona so I can just throw your beer at you (like the cans I throw at ruckus, hookpuller, skater jim, and uncle b)from the piss covered cockpit!:doh By the way, I'm not changing my name to "small mag" either. Pretty work by all.


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

BTW, will somebody give me the number to Bully's fashion consultant. I'm not sure what was more impressive- the collared shirt, the pleated shorts, or the designer shoes. Since myclothing clearly didn't meet the Commotion standards I need to talk to this person ASAP.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats the dress code on the WESTSIDE!! sorry shortmag err smallmag its all the same and i just learned coronas are now in cans so we're good:letsdrink


----------



## ruckus (Dec 9, 2007)

This was definately a fun trip, anytime someone catches their first marlin its really cool, even better if it happens twice in one day. Jim, you have to remember Sluder has to shop at the big and tall shops or during clear-out sales, so he really scrapes the bottom of the barrrel. Hell I'm just glad he didn't wear his old Miss St jersey that he played in, you know, #48. Jim don't worry about peeing in the cockpit, I understand, hell I thought Sluder was going to pee in the bridge a few times. While we are talking about ol bully 48, lets recap his day. 

415 am arrive at boat wake me up

545 get BOTTLED skunky mexican beer, ask me to open it, repeat this step every 20 minute until 815

816 Attempt video of 1st marlin, miss video, snap a few pics

818 BOTTLED beer 1 after another

830 Was told to sit down, be still and dont touch anything

1100 Rain, wind, lightning, beer= nap time

100 BOTTLED beer 1 after another, repeat this until all of skunky mexicans are done and then gets started on anything else available

330 goes down to cockpit, I yell, dont touch anything

345 returns to bridge so I can babysit

400 gets instructions from me to get in the teaser on his sidewhile we are hooked up

402 stops letting out teaser and finally starts reeling it in

404 finished with teaser, told again not to touch anything, I blame myself for giving him a somewhat simple task

405 videos 2nd marlin, continues drinking beer until we reach the dock and run out

All kidding aside, which there was plenty of that day, (andnow)it was a fun trip, with good friends old and new, plenty of beer, a few bites and a few fish. I hope it stays good so we can do it again. Xiphius, all of our bites were west and south of the nipple in 400-550 ft, there was more bait in there than was on theeast sideor south, at least that was what I saw. As far as the club, I dont know for sure if we won, but I dont know of a blue or anyone that caught more than 1 white. I left that up to Sluder, so we will see. Travis, I did call you, I just didnt leave a message and you never called me back. It may be better that you didnt go, we would have not been the best role models for you that day.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

You must have had a few too many when you called me cause I definitely did not have a missed call from you


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome report!


----------



## Uncle B (Jul 19, 2009)

It was truly one of the best trips I have ever been on, getting a chance to go with the PFF pro's on the Comtion, and then we actually caught fish! I'm glad Ruckus didn't pull the trigger about 1 or 2 and decide to go in. Thanks for the invite! Was somthing we'll be talking about for a long time!


----------



## shortmag (Nov 26, 2008)

Not only is the play-by-play accurate, it's hilarious! 



:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## ruckus (Dec 9, 2007)

Uncle B, I'm glad I didnt head in also, I could tell you wanted to stay. It was only later I heard what you said, something like "I hope we get 1 more shot, if Jim can do it so can I". Glad we made it happen. It just sucked while the lazy asses were sleeping during the pouring rain, chop and the light show,amazing how they woke up once it got nice again. I guess I was just let down by Sluder, he was the only one wearing an air-conditioned, waterproofshirt with a collar and zippers on it, hell for all we know it could've been lightning proof as well.


----------



## hookpuller (Feb 19, 2008)

Attention slinging lead competitors. Ive got a 100 bucks to anyone that can pee further, higher or with more accuracythan Ruckus. I'm telling you, He's pretty talented.


----------



## Uncle B (Jul 19, 2009)

I completley agree hookpuller. Just another memory on the trip. Hell I thought it was another motor off the boat.... Or at least a thruster!


----------

